# I need a man too...



## DayLightSun

sing this song to me!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDRf4wpqgmQ
:crazy::tongue:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDRf4wpqgmQ


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I need a rabbit and an elephant to drink alcoholic liquid rainbows with


----------



## Ikari T

LOL! He has a long sheet of paper right in front of him. That's the most hilarious part! :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

Okay, I'll force neph to sing it to you, but you have to sing this to us guys first.

YouTube - Kylie Minogue - Santa Baby performance on totp.


----------



## DayLightSun

haha no!!! U have to sing to me. Why is Neph going to sing to me when your playing the game. Anyway since Neph is a (I) I don't think he would do as good of a job that you would do.:wink:


----------



## εmptε

I do have a amazing singing voice, but mine is more Blues, Jazz, Classical, and Vocal type music ... even though I can use it everywhere. I have a deep voice. My friends always joke about it, saying I sound like a black guy.


----------



## Trope

Hell, I'll sing it if you do this one first. Mine is a deep crooner's voice.

YouTube - Kira Nerys - Fever


----------



## DayLightSun

blah!! My voice sucks for singing period but let me see if I can do it.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I did not have any intention of getting involved in this little jolly-fest, but hey, what the hell.


I would only sing this:
YouTube - The Doors cover -The Cure Hello I Love You

If you can sing this:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=pRTCbfOUTYU


----------



## DayLightSun

I did it on video because I thought trope's pick was classy and had a lot of character. haha this is so crazy !!! It wont work if I embed it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGzNOCdHhbQ


----------



## de l'eau salée

daylightsun said:


> I did it on video because I thought trope's pick was classy and had a lot of character. haha this is so crazy !!!
> YouTube - 100_0063.MOV
> Grr !!They still have to process it!!


 You are awesome

Haha, I kinda wanna play, even though I think I suck.....


----------



## Trope

Selvagem said:


> You are awesome
> 
> Haha, I kinda wanna play, even though I think I suck.....


I've learned in the last few minutes that I suck more than I thought. Go for it. This is the place where we talentless hacks sing shamelessly for our own amusement.

Except Daylight. She's not half bad.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Trope said:


> I've learned in the last few minutes that I suck more than I thought. Go for it. This is the place where we talentless hacks sing shamelessly for our own amusement.
> 
> Except Daylight. She's not half bad.


I might must up the courage to...but it'll just be a video of the bed, no of my face


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I like your voice daylightsun, and quite an impressive forehead.. lol. Okay, irrelevant.. 
Now if I heard that voice sing my request, I would be too astounded to sing my rendition of Hello I love you.. What can I say, I am pleased. :happy:


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> I like your voice daylightsun, and quite an impressive forehead.. lol. Okay, irrelevant..
> Now if I heard that voice sing my request, I would be too astounded to sing my rendition of Hello I love you.. What can I say, I am pleased. :happy:


Awe Nephy!! It took a lot of courage to do Trope's. I can't do your request it's too dirty!!!:crazy:


----------



## εmptε

I like your voice too ... expect for the fact that you sound like you're about to kill someone, but that's okay too.


----------



## DayLightSun

rofl finals are coming up ! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée

I can't believe I actually did this....

Don't judge me

YouTube - Out Loud - Dispatch


----------



## DayLightSun

Selvagem said:


> I can't believe I actually did this....
> 
> Don't judge me
> 
> YouTube - Out Loud - Dispatch


Thats awesome!!! I loved your voice. It's very pleasantroud:.


----------



## Happy

Gay!:tongue:


----------



## Nightwine

Personality Cafe

_Now featuring Karaoke weekday nights!_​


Who'da thunk it with a whole bunch of I's :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

Nightwine said:


> Personality Cafe
> 
> _Now featuring Karaoke weekday nights!_​
> 
> 
> Who'da thunk it with a whole bunch of I's :laughing:


rofl I think thats a good idea!


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> I am disappointed in your daylightsun, disappointed I say. *wags finger in disapproval*


HAhaha I mean oh no!!! 
I'm I going to get punished for this?!?!?:wink:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> HAhaha I mean oh no!!!
> I'm I going to get punished for this?!?!?:wink:


No, I'm too disappointed.


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> No, I'm too disappointed.


Use the power of the puppies, Neph. :wink:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Trope said:


> Use the power of the puppies, Neph. :wink:


Do not assume my sentimentality and adoration of puppies will alter this disappointment, It is really such a massive disappointment that I may resort to Caturday simply to draw myself back to relatively normal cognitive function. But I can't stay mad at you puppy trope.. WooshaWooshaWoo.


----------



## DayLightSun

ok I'm not sure why your disappointed?? 
Please let me know.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Comparing Stevie Nicks to Shirley Manson..


----------



## DayLightSun

NO!!! I was not comparing them.
You simply scared me a little when you said you were going to molest me if I sang that song. 
So I put the Stevie nicks video in to calm you down. 
Thats all it what was.
Please Neph Understand me.
I'm on your side.:mellow:


----------



## Trope

Yeah, Neph. She's on your side. Do you have to be so cold?


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> Yeah, Neph. She's on your side. Do you have to be so cold?


I'm glad some one gets me.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> HAhaha I mean oh no!!!
> I'm I going to get punished for this?!?!?:wink:


Says the girl who made this comment.

@Trope; Grrr.


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> @Trope; Grrr.


*nuzzles your ear*


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Says the girl who made this comment.
> 
> @Trope; Grrr.


I didn't know what angle you were coming from. 
That was me assuming wrong. 
Neph !!!:tongue:
Don't hurt Trope his a cool guy.
Be merciful!!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Did you quote me as a signature?


----------



## de l'eau salée

daylightsun said:


> Thats awesome!!! I loved your voice. It's very pleasantroud:.


Haha thanks roud:


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> Did you quote me as a signature?


Like the puppy, it was too good to pass up.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

You Bollocks
LMAO!!!


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> You Bollocks
> LMAO!!!


Thats what I thought. 
Nephy!!:laughing:


----------



## Trope

NephilimAzrael said:


> You Bollocks
> LMAO!!!





daylightsun said:


> Thats what I thought.
> Nephy!!:laughing:


Aww, young love.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

daylightsun said:


> Thats what I thought.
> Nephy!!:laughing:


Huh?


----------



## de l'eau salée

Trope said:


> Aww, young love.


LMAO seriously


----------



## DayLightSun

NephilimAzrael said:


> Huh?


Sorry...
You reminded me of the guy I dated. daijavu


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

snail said:


> You are a strange person. :laughing:


Yeah, I know :laughing:


----------



## εmptε

Surrel Breakfast I want you to sing this song with a friend.

YouTube - If You Were Gay - Starring Bert and Ernie


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

LiamWolf said:


> Surrel Breakfast I want you to sing this song with a friend.
> 
> YouTube - If You Were Gay - Starring Bert and Ernie


Um.. yeah. You can go f*ck yourself :laughing:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Here's me doing vocal effects and playing guitar, with Beethoven playing in some parts


----------



## NephilimAzrael

LiamWolf said:


> Surrel Breakfast I want you to sing this song with a friend.
> 
> YouTube - If You Were Gay - Starring Bert and Ernie


I sang this to my best friend before.. I am glad it is avenue Q-esque.. Though to be honest..

If you were gay Liam, I'd be ok.. What you do in bed with guys would be no surprise, I'd be okay, with you being gay.


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> I sang this to my best friend before.. I am glad it is avenue Q-esque.. Though to be honest..
> 
> If you were gay Liam, I'd be ok.. What you do in bed with guys would be no surprise, I'd be okay, with you being gay.


If you were gay. I'd shout hooray! And here I'd stay,
but I wouldn't get in your way.
You can count on me. To always be.
Beside you everyday, to tell you it's okay,
you were just born that way, and, as they say,
it's in your DNA, You're Gay!

=> One-Up.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I knew I recognised you in the clubs.. Brett says he will never forget that bj you gave him behind the dumpster.:laughing:


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> I knew I recognised you in the clubs.. Brett says he will never forget that bj you gave him behind the dumpster.:laughing:


Ernie says he really enjoyed your salad and was wondering if you wanted a Moroccan Breakfast. =>


----------



## NephilimAzrael

If I told him once, I've told him a million times.. I'm a taco man with a nice pink sock or two from here on in.. The rainbow parade has been left in the past.
I'll remind him how light you are on your toes when you have enough drinks in you the traffic will run smoothly.


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> If I told him once, I've told him a million times.. I'm a taco man with a nice pink sock or two from here on in.. The rainbow parade has been left in the past.
> I'll remind him how light you are on your toes when you have enough drinks in you the traffic will run smoothly.


=| I don't drink, thus that insult made no sense, but I will respond anyway. 

Not to generalize, but you did get it wrong with me too by saying I drink so I'll just go ahead and assume you drink.

Half past five you'lll be behind the bar reenacting a Jerry Maguire scene to paraphrase.

Gang of Black men: Do you love this black man!
Nephilim: I love the black man! Show me the money!

Taco man... you love the Dirty Harry.


100+ Points for me for using two movie references.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Did I say alcohol? :tongue:


----------



## εmptε

NephilimAzrael said:


> Did I say alcohol? :tongue:


Did I say alcohol?


----------



## DayLightSun

rofl I don't know why you two are always battling. Night riser and I are usually agreeing to stuff. Maybe it's a Gender thing maybe it's because the I''s and P's are opposite. It's still amusing though. :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

daylightsun said:


> rofl I don't know why you two are always battling. Night riser and I are usually agreeing to stuff. Maybe it's a Gender thing maybe it's because the I''s and P's are opposite. It's still amusing though. :crazy:


Battling? We're never battling this is just playing around isn't Nephy.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

It's a Y-chromosome thing, this is indeed jovial banter Liam.


----------



## DayLightSun

haha I'm glad you two are enjoying playing gay.:tongue:


----------



## εmptε

daylightsun said:


> haha I'm glad you two are enjoying playing gay.:tongue:


I'm secure with my sexual position (heterosexual) so it's okay to play around with other people. I do it all the time to screw with people. => Ah, the joys of messing with people.


----------

